# Cannondale jekyllTeam Replica 2022 LEFTY question



## badaboum (4 mo ago)

Hey all

This is one of my bikes










According to my service center, the left ELO is leaking air (quite obvious) and the chamber inside needs to be changed but the spare parts are no longer available from Cannondale

Is that true?

If that's the case, what are the possible replacement for this lefty?

Thanks


----------



## DFWXC (6 mo ago)

26er? I would be nervous to blow too much money on a 26er Jekyl, you are likely on borrowed time on the swingarm. 

You can always go to a conventional 26er fork with either a 1 1/8 or a 1 1/8 and 1.5 tapered steerer but would need a new front wheel

Are the 27.5 Leftys really a 29 fork or a 27.5 specific fork? A true 27.5 fork might not be too terrible from a geometry standpoint.

This is probably your best bet to find it

In the UK


----------



## badaboum (4 mo ago)

Thanks for your feedback
I don't ride that much the bike. It's more for the fun of keeping a legacy bike so i think the borrowed hours for the swingarm can last a few years 

There are not 26er lefty that could fit into the tube ?


----------



## DFWXC (6 mo ago)

I doubt you will find a 26" lefty that doesn't need a rebuild or will soon need one. They are very old at this point, and spares essentially nonexistent.

I think the 27.5 Lefty might be your best bet if you want to ride, but a non Cannondale fork would be the better way long term.


----------



## badaboum (4 mo ago)

If I go for a non cannondale fork, any recommendation ? Any specific things I need to be carreful about?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

You'd have better luck asking your question in the Cannondale forum:









Cannondale







www.mtbr.com


----------



## Oey12 (Aug 15, 2020)

Had the same bike OP, good luck with your search…


----------



## badaboum (4 mo ago)

Thanks
will do / I will dive in the Cannondale forum


----------

